# A former member.



## Dog. (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello mantis community,

Most of you may not remember me, but many years ago I was once a member within this little community. Back in those days I used the alias known as “LAME”
I reared many different species, starting with the Chinese mantis and ending with the idolomantis. I made many friends back then…

Within the many years I left the hobby. Mainly due to a toxic and abusive relationship. Here I am 11 years later…

These days I go by the alias known simply as Dog.

Hello to any old friends that may still be active here.


----------



## Mantis Lady (Apr 11, 2022)

welcome back


----------



## Dog. (Apr 11, 2022)

Mantis Lady said:


> welcome back


Lol I was just looking… apparently my old account is still here with all the photos. That’s…. Actually really incredible.


----------



## The Wolven (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello fellow wolf fren!


----------



## Dog. (Apr 11, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Hello fellow wolf fren!



Oooh!… hello there


----------



## agent A (Apr 11, 2022)

woof!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Apr 12, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Orin (Apr 12, 2022)

Dog. said:


> Hello mantis community,
> 
> Most of you may not remember me, but many years ago I was once a member within this little community. Back in those days I used the alias known as “LAME”
> I reared many different species, starting with the Chinese mantis and ending with the idolomantis. I made many friends back then…
> ...


I remember your username. You don't remember the password? The male mantis really has a rough relationship, animals in general but predators especially.


----------



## Dog. (Apr 12, 2022)

Orin said:


> I remember your username. You don't remember the password? The male mantis really has a rough relationship, animals in general but predators especially.


i don’t. I honestly don’t even remember the email account associated with the account, but at least I can pull my old photos of all the mantids off of the previous account.

I remember you as well Orin.


----------

